# 2011 and UP Splashguard Installation



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

I recently installed a set of splashguards (mud flaps) on my 2014 Touareg. I’d search the Internet prior to the installation and couldn’t find any instruction on how to install these so I decided to document my installation in order to help someone else wanting to install these. The VW splashguards do come with picture instructions but they’re a few omissions.

Part #
7P0-075-111 Front Mud Flaps – 2011 and up


Note: The circle part was missing from my kit and dealership was contacted to replace them.

7P0-075-101 Rear Mud Flaps – 2011 and up


Tools Required:
Floor Jacket
Safety Stands
Right Angle “O” Ring Pick – Remove Wheel Stub Covers
½” Drive Pneumatic Impact
½” Drive 19mm Impact Socket – Wheel Studs
Utility Knife
Awl
3/8” Drive T20 Torx Bit
T20 Torx Bit Screwdriver
3/8”Drive Ratchet
10 mm wrench
Cordless Drill
½” Drive Torque Wrench
Drill Index
4.5mm or #16 numbered bit
6mm or 15/64 bit
2mm or 15/32 bit

*Safety: You’ll need to remove the wheels to install the splashguards, always install floor stands under the vehicle prior to commencing any work.* I’ve was fortunate enough to borrow my brother in-law garage which has a two post hoist.

Lift point and safety jack stand location for the front of the vehicle:



Lift point and safety jack stand location for the rear of the vehicle:




Pull the cover of the wheel nuts using the right angle “O” pick tool and remove the wheels using the pneumatic impact which a 19mm impact socket

*Front Splashguards*


With the utility knife cut away the indicated section of the wheel well liner:







Remove the bottom screw using the 3/8” drive ratchet with the T20 torx bit and discard:




Pull away the wheel well liner and remove the screw using the 3/8” drive ratchet with the T20 torx bit and discard:



Install the supplied spacer, align the as shown and install supplied screw into the previously removed screw hole:





Re-install wheel well liner back into its’ position, align the splashguard against the body. Using the Awl align the splashguard screw hole with the spacer screw hole and insert the supplied screws into the shown holes and tighten. 

[

Using the Awl again to align the holes insert the supplied screws into the two bottom holes and tighten:



Install retain clip into the shown position:




Ensure that the back side of spring clip is wedged behind the plastic wheel well trim, this pulls the top of the splashguard tight against the body:



Drill a 4.5mm or #16 drill bit hole and insert the push type fastener (these we're missing in my kit):



(Repeat the procedure for the other side)

*Rear Splashguards*

Remove the two screws behind the wheel well plastic trim and discard them:

(First Screw)


(Second Screw)


Use the two holes from screws you've just removed to mark the plastic trim prior to aligning and drilling the holes. This will facilitate the alignment in the next step.



Align the splashguard tightly against the body, look through the top hole and align the splashguard with the previously marked line. Drill a 6mm or 15/64 hole. *Ensure that you only drill through the plastic rim and not through the existing screw hole.*:



Enlarge the 6mm hole in the plastic trim hole with a 12mm or 15/32 drill bit, this is to accommodate the stand off on the splashguard (both the upper and bottom holes had these stand offs):






(Stand off)



Insert the splashguard with the stand off in the 12mm hole and use the Awl to align the splashguard hole with the screw hole. Insert supplied screw and tight loosely. Align the bottom screw hole by looking through it and aligning it with the previously mark line and drill a 6mm or 15/64 hole through the plastic trim only:



Remove the screw from the upper hole and drill out the bottom hole on the plastic trim with the 12mm or 15/32 drill bit:



Re-install the splashguard and use the Awl to align both bottom/top hole, insert screws and tighten loosely. Drill the two other remaining holes with the 6mm drill bit:





Remove the two screws and splashguard and slide the two speed nuts over the drilled holes:




Re-install the splashguard and use the Awl to align both bottom/top hole, insert screws and tighten. Using the Awl to line up the speed nuts and install the supplied screws:

 

Drill a 6mm or 15/64 hole as shown and install the supplied screw and nut, tighten using the T20 Torx and 10mm wrench:





(Repeat procedure for the other side)

Re-install wheels and torque to 133 ft/lbs.(180 Nm)


Here is the finished product on my 2014 Touareg








Cheers Everyone :beer:


----------



## 03aprgti (Feb 12, 2006)

Great write up! Thx. 
I know this thread is 4 years old, however do you still have pics?


----------



## Tjim1960 (Jul 26, 2007)

I also would appreciate the pictures! Anyone???


----------

